# Food?



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

I know, I know, everyone asks this question. But I've been wondering lately what I should be feeding Sophie. I've been feeding her 'supermarket' dogfood (I know I'm terrible! Don't kill me!) That you get at the grocery store. But I want to start feeding her the best. Only I don't know what the best is.

Sophie is 10 months old, weighs 7-8lbs, and is moderately active. No allergies (that I know of) and no health conditions. So.. Any suggestions?


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I read a lot about food before I got my chis and learnt most of it from people here. The majority says raw but that's just not for me and then the famous ziwipeak which I would love to buy but can't find anywhere here in Austria not even for delivery.
I feed Acana which is a good quality kibble. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Take a look at this web page www.dogfoodadvisor.com you will find it very helpful,


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Are you in the USA? If so then dogfoodadvisor is a great place to start. 
Lots of us on here feed a raw diet, which I consider the best, but it isn't ideal for everyone. Ziwi Peak is an air dried complete raw diet, so the next best thing in terms of nutrition but much more convenient. If you choose to feed kibble there are lots of good ones easily available in America. Acana is probably the favoured brand, but there are several others that are good too. Look for a grain-free variety. (Dogs don't need grains/carbs, they are used as a cheap filler to bulk out dog food. Lots of dogs find them difficult to digest and they are a common cause of allergies, especially wheat.)
Well done for wanting to improve her diet. Nutrition is so important, especially for tiny dogs that don't eat a lot. By upgrading the quality of her food you will see an improvement in her overall health and you will be extending her life span. You will also spend a lot less time and money at the vets.
Sophie is gorgeous BTW, I love that pic of her rolling on her back.


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

miuccias said:


> I read a lot about food before I got my chis and learnt most of it from people here. The majority says raw but that's just not for me and then the famous ziwipeak which I would love to buy but can't find anywhere here in Austria not even for delivery.
> I feed Acana which is a good quality kibble.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free





miuccias said:


> Take a look at this web page Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor you will find it very helpful,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Thanks  I'll look into ziwipeak and acana



Wicked Pixie said:


> Are you in the USA? If so then dogfoodadvisor is a great place to start.
> Lots of us on here feed a raw diet, which I consider the best, but it isn't ideal for everyone. Ziwi Peak is an air dried complete raw diet, so the next best thing in terms of nutrition but much more convenient. If you choose to feed kibble there are lots of good ones easily available in America. Acana is probably the favoured brand, but there are several others that are good too. Look for a grain-free variety. (Dogs don't need grains/carbs, they are used as a cheap filler to bulk out dog food. Lots of dogs find them difficult to digest and they are a common cause of allergies, especially wheat.)
> Well done for wanting to improve her diet. Nutrition is so important, especially for tiny dogs that don't eat a lot. By upgrading the quality of her food you will see an improvement in her overall health and you will be extending her life span. You will also spend a lot less time and money at the vets.
> Sophie is gorgeous BTW, I love that pic of her rolling on her back.


Yes, I'm in the US  what she's being fed now (I'm too lazy to go look at the name on the bag right now lol) has meat as the first ingredient, but I'm pretty sure the second and so on are grains and fillers. I had heard grains were bad, so I was wanting to get her something better. And then I thought, why stop at better? I want the best! And so here I am. Anything for my baby girl  hahaha.
Thanks, lol she was being silly to try and get out of trouble for bolting out the door when the new couch was being moved in. It worked


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

We use blue buffalo wilderness from Petsmart.It's a very good food.Go to dog food advisor.com.#5 is the best foods with #1 being the worst.This site will help you alot.


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

> We use blue buffalo wilderness from Petsmart.It's a very good food.Go to dog food advisor.com.#5 is the best foods with #1 being the worst.This site will help you alot.


Alright thanks  I'll look into it!


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

ATM, I'm only finding Blue Wilderness Grain-Free Small Breed Dog Food near me. Opinions?

Add: I found Acana online, it's the Acana Wild Prairie Grain Free Dry Dog Food. Would that work for Sophie, even though it isn't specifically for small dogs?


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Acana grain free is for all life stages,
what about amazon?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

When I said small, I was refering to size, not age lol.

After reading many reviews, and calling local pet stores, I think I'm gonna go with the Blue Wilderness. If anyone knows reasons it's a bad match for my chi, please speak now!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Just get a small amount to begin with, to see if it suits her. Different dogs do well on different foods, as long as it is a five star food you just have to find out which she does best on.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

You don't have to feed a small breed specific food. Just feed the proper amount for a puppy. 

You can also order food online from Amazon, http://petflow.com, http://wag.com or another online retailer. 

I'd recommend Acana, Fromm, Blue Buffalo Wilderness if you want to feed kibble. 

I feed Ziwipeak which is not kibble. It is air dried raw. It is the best commercially made food out there. 

EDIT: just saw you decided on BB. Try to get a trial size to see how she likes it. 

Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks, I'll make sure to get a trial size at first. I hadn't even thought of that, so thanks for the suggestion, to both of you.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

September said:


> ATM, I'm only finding Blue Wilderness Grain-Free Small Breed Dog Food near me. Opinions?
> 
> Add: I found Acana online, it's the Acana Wild Prairie Grain Free Dry Dog Food. Would that work for Sophie, even though it isn't specifically for small dogs?


Thats exactly what we're using,VERY good food!


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

missydawn said:


> Thats exactly what we're using,VERY good food!


Which one?? Lol


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Oh sorry, the blue buffalo wilderness


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Just don't get discourage if the first food you try isn't the best food for your pup.

We have been through so many foods until we found the perfect one for Jaxx. We tried: Blue Buffalo Wilderness, Innova Grain Free, Wellness Core, Acana, and I am sure there is a few more in there not to mention we tried several varieties of each of them. It was a trial and error game with a lot of different results. Such as Blue Buffalo Wilderness made Jaxx go poo about 8 times a day. Acana we loved but he was allergic to all the different varieties we tried and his hair began to fall out. 

Jaxx ended up on Orijen and even though some dogs do not do well on it because it is so high in protein he excels with it. 

Every dog is different so you just have to find what food works best for yours. Good luck!


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

missydawn said:


> Oh sorry, the blue buffalo wilderness


Oh, thanks for you reccomendation!! Makes me feel better about my decision to get it


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> Just don't get discourage if the first food you try isn't the best food for your pup.
> 
> We have been through so many foods until we found the perfect one for Jaxx. We tried: Blue Buffalo Wilderness, Innova Grain Free, Wellness Core, Acana, and I am sure there is a few more in there not to mention we tried several varieties of each of them. It was a trial and error game with a lot of different results. Such as Blue Buffalo Wilderness made Jaxx go poo about 8 times a day. Acana we loved but he was allergic to all the different varieties we tried and his hair began to fall out.
> 
> ...


Well, so far Sophies been good on everything we've put her on *knocks on wood* So hopefully she'll be good with this too  *knocks on wood again, just to be safe*


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

First off I'd find a pet specialty store...big box stores are hard to find a decent food in. (Petco, Petsmart, Walmart, etc) Sticker price may be a bit higher on these foods (Acana, Orijen, Taste of the Wild, Natures Variety, etc) but where there are no fillers you don't have to feed as much as a food you buy in other places. So thats where I would start...finding an appropriate store. Then it will be much easier to find a good food. 

I always send people to the Animal House...or local dog/cat/small pet supply store. They're very particular about what they carry so do the hard work for you. Typically these types of stores are easier to come by then big box stores. At least for us...it is closer by than any Walmart or Petco/Petsmart.

The BEST food is yeah...prey model raw. After that raws like Stella & Chewy's, Natures Variety Instinct, then there is ZiwiPeak, The Honest Kitchen, Grandma Lucy's. Grain free canned foods are good. After those...the better kibbles I'd say are the grain free versions. Definitely would look up on dogfoodadvisor. I like Taste of the Wild, Natures Variety Instinct Kibble & Fromm myself. 

We feed a rotation of the premade raws. ZiwiPeak mostly with The Honest Kitchen thrown in & the occasional Stella & Chewy's/Natures Variety raw patties & occasional Weruva thrown in from time to time. 

I do have to say...I've switched MANY dogs over from kibble....even the best kibble & noticed a big difference in coat. Within 2 weeks on raw premades coat is noticably softer. Decent kibble is good but...I love a soft coat. 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

I did find a store that carried ZiwiPeak (the lamb-is that good?) But my mom balked at the price, and told me even if I used my own money, absolutely no. She's already iffy about me getting the blue wilderness, but there's no way she'd let me spend over a hundred on a 10lb bag.

I tried explaining all the health benefits, and how since she's a chi, it'd last a long time, but she's absolutely against it. *sigh* when I move out, I'm so switching her to ZiwiPeak.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

September said:


> I did find a store that carried ZiwiPeak (the lamb-is that good?) But my mom balked at the price, and told me even if I used my own money, absolutely no. She's already iffy about me getting the blue wilderness, but there's no way she'd let me spend over a hundred on a 10lb bag.
> 
> I tried explaining all the health benefits, and how since she's a chi, it'd last a long time, but she's absolutely against it. *sigh* when I move out, I'm so switching her to ZiwiPeak.


The 2.2 bag is around $30 and lasts Toby (5.3 lbs) about 6 weeks. The big bag is wayyyy to big for one chi because it would be bad before you could finish it. The price is high but they eat so little of it that it isn't nearly as bad as it seems. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I was gonna say....a 10lb bag lasts my six Chi's (3 of which require more than usual because they're bigger) 3 weeks. So one average Chi...a 10lb bag would last 4.5-5mo. LOL And as said in the previous post a 2.2lb bag should last about a month or more for an average sized Chi. Cheaper to buy a bigger bag for sure in the long run.


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

The store only sells 10 lb bags.. I can keep looking and see if I can find a store that sells smaller bags, though


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

Okay, that took a _*lot*_ less time than I expected.

I found a store with a 2.2lb bag, $25. So yaaay!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

September said:


> Okay, that took a _*lot*_ less time than I expected.
> 
> I found a store with a 2.2lb bag, $25. So yaaay!


Yay!! I hope mom says yes!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Excellent! I was going to say as well...you could ask the store that carried the 10lb bag if they could get the smaller bags in--a lot of the specialty stores are happy to special order things for their customers.  But glad you found a store that sells them for a great price I may add! Our store is pretty decently priced & their around $30 for the small bags. So hurray! Good luck....


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks!

Right now, she's still at a no.

-her-that's a small bag, it'll last all of three days.
-me-Sophies a small dog, and I won't have to feed as much of this as I do processed food, and we won't have to spend as much on vet bills.
-her-silence...

So can anyone help me out here? Maybe break down how much you feed your single chi, and how it _*will*_ last for weeks, even a month?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Feeding Calculator to calculate the amount of ZiwiPeak pet food to be given for the good health, wellbeing and longevity of your pet » ZiwiPeak

And I snapped this of the back of the 2.2lb venison bag we have. Exact same serving info as the lamb btw.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

And fwiw....I don't know how much your dog weighs but...my two 5lb adults, which is pretty average for a Chi, get 1/2 scoop (every bag comes with it's own scoop) daily which would be 36 daily servings to a 2.2lb bag of ZiwiPeak. They are both in good body condition....even a bit chunky atm even. LOL

Proof enough, mom?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow I never tried Ziwipeak because I had always heard it was very expensive. I saw the 2 pound bag and thought I would have to buy two of those a month. That isn't really that expensive at all.

I think after finishes a little bit more of his Orijen I will try Ziwipeak and see how he does. I have always wanted to do raw but I know Jaxx would carry the food around the apartment. 

Thank you guys Ziwipeak would be about the same price as Orijen for me since a bag lasts that long. Jaxx is only 3.85 pounds so it should last him a while.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

It really isn't bad to feed one small dog. You're suppose to feed puppies a bit more while they're growing but right now I have a 2lb puppy eating it & she eating just over 1/2 scoop a day. Still not bad. It's super easy to over feed but you just have to keep an eye on body condition. 

I have found at least with puppies...they do better on the venison. Not all but a couple puppies I've had have soft poo on the lamb because it's more fatty. Just something to keep in mind.  My adults do great on all 3 formula's.


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

If she doesn't do good on the lamb, I'll ask the shop to get the venison for me  Thanks for all your help.

After doing more math than I care to on my weekend, I figured out that a 2.2lb bag would last Sophie 28 days. Which is, for all intents and purposes, a month. Mom can't argue with cold hard numbers


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Most dogs actually need less than the recommended amount as well, it is a very concentrated food, they only need a tiny amount.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> Wow I never tried Ziwipeak because I had always heard it was very expensive. I saw the 2 pound bag and thought I would have to buy two of those a month. That isn't really that expensive at all.
> 
> I think after finishes a little bit more of his Orijen I will try Ziwipeak and see how he does. I have always wanted to do raw but I know Jaxx would carry the food around the apartment.
> 
> Thank you guys Ziwipeak would be about the same price as Orijen for me since a bag lasts that long. Jaxx is only 3.85 pounds so it should last him a while.


Yeah, it's deceiving because the sticker price is scary. But when you cruelly calculate how little of it they eat, it is very manageable. And for a dog Jaxx's size, it will last even longer than the 6 weeks it lasts Toby!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Most dogs actually need less than the recommended amount as well, it is a very concentrated food, they only need a tiny amount.


Yes. The best way to calculate is to use the serving calculator on their website and then go from there. But feed by body condition- if she starts gaining weight, feed a little less. If she starts losing weight, feed a bit more. Toby eats just over 1/2 of his recommended serving size. If I feed him too much, he lets me know with tummy troubles. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Yeah, it's deceiving because the sticker price is scary. But when you cruelly calculate how little of it they eat, it is very manageable. And for a dog Jaxx's size, it will last even longer than the 6 weeks it lasts Toby!


That is great! I am definitely going to try it when the Orijen he has now gets low. I just bought the bag so it will be next month. I checked on Wag.com and it is $30 for the 2.2 pound bag. Unfortunately, the only pet stores we have here is Petsmart and Petland so I know I will have to order it on line. I really miss my specialty pet stores back in WV.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> That is great! I am definitely going to try it when the Orijen he has now gets low. I just bought the bag so it will be next month. I checked on Wag.com and it is $30 for the 2.2 pound bag. Unfortunately, the only pet stores we have here is Petsmart and Petland so I know I will have to order it on line. I really miss my specialty pet stores back in WV.


I order from amazon because I have free two day shipping. But I have ordered from wag.com and it was fast, too. The closest store to be that sells it is 45 mins away, which isn't terrible but kind of difficult as a law student. Plus, the prices online are better anyway!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> That is great! I am definitely going to try it when the Orijen he has now gets low. I just bought the bag so it will be next month. I checked on Wag.com and it is $30 for the 2.2 pound bag. Unfortunately, the only pet stores we have here is Petsmart and Petland so I know I will have to order it on line. I really miss my specialty pet stores back in WV.


I wouldn't just assume that if I were you. I've lived in the same rural spot for 7 years, and 20 minutes ago I would have sworn I was doomed to online shopping for any good foods. But I went to the dog food advisor, searched for shops by brand, and found a place 20ish minutes away that sells it


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Most dogs actually need less than the recommended amount as well, it is a very concentrated food, they only need a tiny amount.


Actually...and I have fed a lot of dogs ZP LOL...they all need about the recommended amount. Some even more. I have a 7lb & 8lb dog that requires a full scoop a day. (they're more active...well one of them anyway) Not saying every dog does but...the guideline they give is definitely a good starting point. If they gain, cut back. If they loose, up the amount. Easy as pie. I'd not start out feeding less than the recommended amount at any rate.



September said:


> If she doesn't do good on the lamb, I'll ask the shop to get the venison for me  Thanks for all your help.
> 
> After doing more math than I care to on my weekend, I figured out that a 2.2lb bag would last Sophie 28 days. Which is, for all intents and purposes, a month. Mom can't argue with cold hard numbers


EXACTLY! LOL Good luck!!  And kuddos to you for doing your homework on nutrition. It really makes a world of difference.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> I order from amazon because I have free two day shipping. But I have ordered from wag.com and it was fast, too. The closest store to be that sells it is 45 mins away, which isn't terrible but kind of difficult as a law student. Plus, the prices online are better anyway!


Oh that is a great idea! I never check dog food on Amazon because it seems so many of them don't offer Prime free 2 day shipping. I am so glad that they have Ziwipeak Prime eligible. That would make Ziwipeak actually cheaper than Orijen by the time I allow for the free 2 day shipping with my Amazon Prime.

Thank you!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

September said:


> I wouldn't just assume that if I were you. I've lived in the same rural spot for 7 years, and 20 minutes ago I would have sworn I was doomed to online shopping for any good foods. But I went to the dog food advisor, searched for shops by brand, and found a place 20ish minutes away that sells it


They also have a store finder on ZP I believe....yup here it is:

Where to buy ZiwiPeak - locate a stockist so that your dog and cat can experience the ultimate raw dog food and cat food, for the healthiest of pets and all 100% pure natural, raw, meat » ZiwiPeak


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

MChis said:


> They also have a store finder on ZP I believe....yup here it is:
> 
> Where to buy ZiwiPeak - locate a stockist so that your dog and cat can experience the ultimate raw dog food and cat food, for the healthiest of pets and all 100% pure natural, raw, meat » ZiwiPeak


Thank you for the link! I found the closest store is about 90 minutes away in Dallas. 

I plan on asking the boarding kennel today when I drop Jaxx off if they can get it in. They carry a lot of different brands of dog food so perhaps they can get it in.


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

MChis said:


> Actually...and I have fed a lot of dogs ZP LOL...they all need about the recommended amount. Some even more. I have a 7lb & 8lb dog that requires a full scoop a day. (they're more active...well one of them anyway) Not saying every dog does but...the guideline they give is definitely a good starting point. If they gain, cut back. If they loose, up the amount. Easy as pie. I'd not start out feeding less than the recommended amount at any rate.
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY! LOL Good luck!!  And kuddos to you for doing your homework on nutrition. It really makes a world of difference.


I just want the best for my lil Sophie  Thanks for all your help, it's made a world of difference! I'm sure Sophie will thank you


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Have you gone to the ziwipeak website and ask for free a trial pack to see if your chi likes it?


----------

